# Best Time of day to take pics?



## Jonesychickx (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone really get up at the crack of dawn to get good light or is it all just a myth???


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 19, 2012)

I got up on sunday to catch sunrise 1.5 hours away from me in Newport RI. Definitely worth it.


----------



## paigew (Sep 19, 2012)

No myth. The suns rays are most diffused and soft during the hour after sunrise and the hour before sunset. I have only done two sunrise sessions but I shoot evenings all the time!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2012)

It ain't called The Golden Hour for no reason.


----------



## KenC (Sep 19, 2012)

Depends on the weather and what you are looking for.  On a very cloudy day the time won't matter very much, and I prefer the light any time on a cloudy day to the early morning on a sunny day.  If you want dramatic shadows you're better off going nearer the middle of the day, although the shadows are longer at the beginning and end of the day.  You should try different times and conditions and see what works for you.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 19, 2012)

3:37:16 am

Trust me.  I know these things.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> 3:37:16 am
> 
> Trust me.  I know these things.




Standard, or Daylight Saving?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2012)

I sometimes start shooting within 2 to 3 minutes of rolling off the rack. I often classify these as "sunrise" shots. At times, I shoot photos within just one or two minutes of falling asleep. I classify these as "late night, drunk shots". And in between the early AM and the late-night stuff, I classify everything else as "daytime shots". I do however, like the Golden Hour, when the light looks as sweet and golden as a finely-brewed glass of beer.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 19, 2012)

480sparky said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 3:37:16 am
> ...




Careful now....baby steps....


----------



## texkam (Sep 19, 2012)

I generally try to stay away from Dawn's crack.

:salute: Goodnight everybody!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2012)

texkam said:


> I generally try to stay away from Dawn's crack.
> 
> :salute: Goodnight everybody!




Why?  Does Dawn get mean if she doesn't get her crack?


----------



## Jonesychickx (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't really do the sunrise ones, hubby is out to work early and bairn is still asleep, garden isn't that interesting either!! ...well maybe on a Sunday I can pop out for a bit early on if I'm not too tired from my Saturday night out


----------



## Locuus (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is a nice website that calculates the "golden hour" for your location  every time you visit. Useful for planning when to get up /set up 
If you hover your mouse over the yellow bands in the graph at the bottom it will tell you when the golden hour starts and ends.

The Golden Hour Calculator / Sunrise and Sunset information for photographers


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Oct 4, 2012)

Besides the golden hours, a good time is when the sunlight isnt to harsh...so thats when its like 12-3PM


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 4, 2012)

Jonesychickx said:


> Does anyone really get up at the crack of dawn to get good light or is it all just a myth???



More often than Id like.  Its hard to get out of a warm sleeping bag and stumble out into the cold dark at 4 am but hey, everyone needs a hobby!


----------



## jake337 (Oct 4, 2012)

Depends on how much you have invested into lighting, modifiers and natural light modifiers.


----------



## jaicatalano (Oct 4, 2012)

I think you mean 3:47:16. 3:37 16 is a tan too dark. 



jwbryson1 said:


> 3:37:16 am
> 
> Trust me.  I know these things.


----------

